# 0-60 1/4th mile times and mods



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

So what are your 0-60 and 1/4th mile times and your mods???


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, i dont drag that much, but last time o did i managed a 13.021 with my current setup and bigger, heavier wheels(aka bling) and a full interior...i have a disco potato turbo(Garrett GT28R) and made then about 290-300 at the wheels...now i estimate about 12.8 with 325HP and a stripped interior with Volk 16" wheels


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my 240 is stock, and heavy, and slow. but i don't needa to go fast, i like to cruise with the music bumpin so that at a stop light the person next to me teeth's rattle... muahaha that won't happen til after x-mas though =/


----------

